
ORNL demonstrates 120-kilowatt wireless charging for vehicles - air7
https://www.ornl.gov/news/ornl-demonstrates-120-kilowatt-wireless-charging-vehicles
======
gus_massa
120 kilowatts is a lot, like a thousand of the old incandescent lamps, or a
hundred electric heaters. The normal wires of a home can carry something like
5 kilowatts, so … where is the catch?

My guess is that they transferred 120 kilowatts for a very tiny amount of
time. (You can store the energy in a capacitor or something, transfer it, and
store it in another capacitor.) Does someone have mor data?

For this to be useful, it important also how much energy they could transfer
before the wires got flames or get destructed.

